# Bees



## orangesunshine (Sep 23, 2015)

1st id like to say hey what's up MAR-P---long tine no chat---anybody got any ideas on why i have bees swarming my OD plants---i see them landing on flowers and possibly chowing on something---possibly mites or are these sob's getting high on my plants---bees are black and yellow---kinda cross between a honey bee and yellow jacket---they don't have that body separation like the yellow jacket---closer looking to the honey bee


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 23, 2015)

just caught 1---it looks like a small yellow jacket


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 23, 2015)

View attachment left-wings-vs-right-wings-wasp-or-bee.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Sep 23, 2015)

Wasp.  Lol.   Hate those little buggers.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 23, 2015)

dunno what the attraction is, but i always have em buzzing about my plants too.
wasps, honey bees, hornets, mason bees.. all of em love it.
they like the buzz?  
lol couldn't resist some lame humor 

here's one i snapped, inspecting your larry f2  (sorry bee, aint no pollen in there for ya   )


oh BTW, just felled another GSC larry.. it's in my journal at the bay if you want to check it out   *she's a crowd pleaser.. such a pretty OD plant  

View attachment BudBee.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 23, 2015)

See them flying in and out on the girls too. Never seem to cause any problems.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2015)

They are eating aphids and or thrip if they are wasps.

Grower i like your sign but it isn't true. Parasitic wasps are awesome.. All of them except bees are meat eaters.  They don't like cannabis pollen, not enough protein.

HI Orange!

Kaotik,  I do think they like the BUZZ... nice picture.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 23, 2015)

I've seen them eat a sticky sappy excretion on live oak tree leaves here in the south....... it's not an all the time thing....... just a certain time of year....... for about a month during winter........ they are drawn to it. I've also seen them go after cans of open sugar sweetened soda in the cold months..... have to be careful they'll crawl inside the can and sting you on the lip........ raw meat as well........ a hanging skinned deer....... always when its cold..... I bet Buzz knows the answer.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 23, 2015)

I never knew that about wasps.  I've always gone out if my way to kill a wasp.  I love the dirt daubers. Break open a nest and find it full of spiders.
Do wasps eat spiders??


----------



## checklist (Sep 23, 2015)

Wasp larvae suck the juice out of zombie insects to grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2015)

They love sugar..They are great to have around your plants,,but still hurt like hell when they bite. Lol
Its a love hate relationship. Lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 23, 2015)

kao bro you always make me smile---even if your joke was a buzzkill :rofl:---glad to see you enjoying them beans---i go check in at the bayclub


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 23, 2015)

so i caught one and it appears to be a yellowjacket/wasp type---gonna go buy some 2l soda for the bottles to make traps---supposedly they are carnivores and eat meat---i gonna give em some leftover beef---these things must be feeding on some unwanted insects on my plants or just moved into the hedge next to the plants---either way i be thanking them for keeping the plants pest free and sure to be harvesting at the next full moon while they be sleeping


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 24, 2015)

Yes they are carnivores.  Most of the time when you believe that you have been stung, you have actually been bitten.  If you look closely, you can see where they bit a little chunk of skin off.  We have a lot of them here and they are a problem.  They can build nests in the weirdest places.  Went to get in a saddle bag on my ATV this spring and there was a wasp nest in there.

Even though I am allergic, I love bees.  I grow a big sunflower patch every year just for all the bees and butterflies.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 24, 2015)

thanks for popping in THG---you know i always like to hear from ya---pretty sure they have a nest in the shrub next to the plants and i will likely be getting bit cause i just can't leave well enough alone---built me an inverted trap from a 2L soda bottle last night---after a bit of research i found that they prefer the sugar over proteins at this time of year---the experiment is on---i spot up some pics a bit later---maybe even a couple pics of the plants---be well :headbang2:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 24, 2015)

TRIP OUT---seems the bees are transients---not a 1 to be seen anywhere---guess their works done here or the baited trap scared them away :hitchair:


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2015)

Good to see ya here Orange.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 24, 2015)

thanks WeedHopper good to be here---been on a bit of a hiatus---good or bad---im gonna make the effort to be around a bit more


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2015)

You have a bee rep... they knew what you were planning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2015)

Missed ya Little Brother. Welcome back.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 24, 2015)

Maybe they got to stoned to find their way back..........


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> Maybe they got to stoned to find their way back..........




:rofl:


----------

